# New Here!



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello! Came across this forum while doing a search for a zombie crossing sign. 

My husband & I L-O-V-E to decorate for Halloween, and I'm slowly trying to overload myself with information here. 



-Ileana


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF, mys197gt! (Interesting username...)
You'll find no shortage of information to overload on here!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Ileana and welcome


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

hedg12 said:


> Welcome to HF, mys197gt! (Interesting username...)
> You'll find no shortage of information to overload on here!


I'm a Mustang Fan and that's the platform base of the 2005+ Mustang. I use to own a 2006 GT (had a 97 V6 before that) until I got pregnant with Twins. We sold my precious Mustang for a massive Chrysler Pacifica. I'm in pure hell driving that big old beast around!!!!

I could build a massive haunted house in it LOL (ok maybe not hahahha)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, lots of information for you here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Mys!


----------



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Won't take you long to overload, remember to pace yourself and stretch from time to time...lol!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh a zombie fan...sweet! Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ileana.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome mys197gt!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Fresh Brains!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

So I feel the need to reintroduce myself because I signed up - life got a stranglehold on me, but I'm BACK!! 

Not like I did much around here anyway


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll find plenty to keep you busy here!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome! Hope you found your Zombie crossing sign!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, what they said! :lolkin:


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> Hi & Welcome! Hope you found your Zombie crossing sign!


Funny you should say that, because we (my husband) got so sidetracked from everything we saw here, that we forgot all about the sign!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome back.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Well then mys197gt you should love this forum... welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome MYS! 
If you can't find the info you need here then it ain't on the net. Have fun!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome,

I think I still have the high(er) res files for this if you need it.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

